# Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOLD*
We have bit the bullet and have placed an order for an Audi Exclusive paint of Solar Orange on an R8 4.2 R-tronic.
The car should arrive in a few months and will be available to anyone that truely wants something different from "the rest."
The specs are:
Carbon Sigma blade
LED Headlights
B&O sound system
19" 5 arm double spoke wheels
Premium package
Navigation
Enhanced Fine Nappa 
the car has arrived
















_Modified by ProjectA3 at 7:04 PM 3/19/2010_

_Modified by ProjectA3 at 7:05 PM 3/19/2010_


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 9:35 AM 4/10/2010_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That is a great color. Looking forward to seeing photos when you finally have it!


----------



## drbf (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (ProjectA3)*

Please add pics asap


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (drbf)*

the car isn't yet in production but should be here in April it seems.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (ProjectA3)*

That will definitely be an interesting looking one. I can see it working, though!
-Tim


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (drbf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drbf* »_Please add pics asap

x2

The R8 can totally carry orange off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (Phunkshon)*

Looks good. The R8 can definitely pull it off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (mk2golflvr91)*

I think you've gotta have those dark wheels, though.
With the polished ones, that would go from cool looking to *ATTENTION WHORE* really quickly, I think.








-Tim


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (SilverSLC)*

bringing this back from the tomb
The car just arrived a few minutes ago. It is still in it's wrapper. I will get pics up once its on the showroom.
it does need dark wheels, i agree, right now the polished ones are on it.


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*









iPhone pic


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 7:03 PM 3/19/2010_


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

Shame the colour looks washed-out in the outdoor picture but then the iPhone isn't the best camera is it.
Congrats.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi Exclusive R8 4.2 order SOLAR ORANGE (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
x2

The R8 can totally carry orange off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









does anyone know what state this car is from? i cant read the front plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjectA3)*

Nice looking, but I think I stand by my opinion on the wheels - it needs the dark ones!
-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSLC)*

Nice. Needs V10 carbon mirrors.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice. Needs V10 carbon mirrors.









Ohhh, definitely. Those mirrors and the dark wheels would look awesome on that color.
-Tim


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSLC)*

CAR HAS BEEN SOLD. 
the new owner also placed an order for a 2011 Take Brown R8 V10 Spyder.
he will trade in the orange one on that and we already have the orange one sold once he trades it in. 
we were averaging 235 hits a day on this car's web page in our inventory listing.


----------



## TonnyG (May 17, 2010)

Yes I can not wait lol I'm looking at putting some black and orange 20" on it. I have not decided if I'm going with black center and orange rim or the other way around. Most likely it will get a Stasis or if I can get B&B to make an exhaust the R8 V8 is a little quiet with the stock exhaust I think


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

George had a STaSIS exhaust on the S5 that Fourtitude had last year, and that car sounded _nice_ with it on there. I imagine that it would sound wonderful on the R8 as well. Definitely recommended.

-Tim


----------

